# Why did the GP tell me that?? ~



## corinthian (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi I'm new too! I'm 32 and have been ttc for 3 year! My GP said they wouldn't start doing any tests until we'd been trying for 3 yrs!!  Why did I just accept that without going to see another GP - feel so angry bout it now but just accepted she was telling me truth at the time! 
I am waiting to see an endocrinologist because my prolactin level is too high.  I don't know if that's all that's wrong and stopping me from conceiving.  My OH is waiting on his second test result coming back, his first showed a slightly lower than average morphology but the other factors looked ok. Fingers crossed the results next week will show all is ok.  
I was hoping by now to be on the waiting list to see a fertility specialist but I feel I'm getting further and further away.  If he says these levels couldn't be the only cause of the problem then could I pay to see a fertility specialist for an initial consultation to move things on a bit but the possiblygo back onto the NHS waiting list??  YOu lot all seem a lot more knowledgable about things than me (unfortunately!) but can you give me any guidance.  My husband is getting cross with me and saying there's no point speculating and we have to take one step at a time but I like to be prepared for the what ifs and at leat have an idea.  

What would happen at an initial consultation with a fertility spec?  I guess after that it depends where you live as to how long things take.  

Sorry for the essay.  
Thanks in advance for your help x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

hi
Welcome to FF 
I honestly don't know why your GP would (basically) say go away and don't come back until you've been (unsuccessfully) ttc for 3 years  
We were referred for tests/investigations after we'd been ttc for 18 months, as most doctors will say seek advice when you have been ttc for a year, although I do know that some clinics don't accept referrals for tx (treatment) from people under a certain age (and I can't remember what age it is...but am sure someone will step in)  but would doubt it was 29 years (as you would have been then) 
Raised prolactin _can _ be a factor in not conceiving, and _if _ your OHs s/a has any factors they _could _ be jointly affecting your chances, so I think all you can do is wait for your results and take it from there.

In the meantime are you charting your BBT? (basal body temp) This could give you something to focus on and give the clinic some idea of what's happening. You could also use OPKs to check when you're ovulating.
Aside from diet; watching your weight, quitting/reducing the amount you smoke (if you do), watching your alcohol consumption, and (stupid as it sounds) making sure you are having  at the crucial times. These are all things which will be discussed at your first consulation, so it will help you if you can take all this information with you 

Wishing you all the best with your journey 

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## corinthian (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you - no I'm not charting temperature.  I will check up how/when I'm supposed to do that and start.  
It's a gland specialist I'm seeing but the referral letter states that this investigation is part of one for checking why I'm not conceiving so will he be able to discuss this with me or will he JUST treat the raised levels and then send me back to my GP for rferral to fertility spec??  It's so confusing! I feel so dim and totally out of tune with my own body!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Corinthian   
I'm not sure whether your gland specialist will be able to shed any light on your fertility issues, It seems as if your GP is getting the ball rolling by doing the SA ( partners test) and your blood tests have you had a day 21 blood test and one in the early part of your cycle  as these are important!
but I would suggest you ask your GP directly for a fertility referal as your wishing to start a family and can forsee your going to need help.

Gayn has left you some great advice and I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

HFEA Website Download/Order the booklet
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/en/1131.html

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know (about FF)
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello corinthian, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am sorry you have had a longer than average wait thanks to your GP!  I think some just think, if you go away for another year you'll gte pg and won't bother them again. Most GPs won't touch you if it's under a year, and a lot will say 2 years (which seems to be most common) but 3 is a bit...hmm! 

At least you are on the right path now. I am guessing (and I am not medically trained) that high prolactin can be a significant factor in decreased fertility, however as to what is causing it, I could not speculate. Sometimes it is hard but, your OH is right in a way and it doesn't do much good to second guess what is going on. Have you been given a date for you to see the endocrinologist yet? Perhaps wait and see what he/she says before deciding whether to look towards a private consultation. Some PCTS / cons will take info from a private source but others will want to "start over again" with fresh data so, in fact, you might not be saving yourself any time and just costing yourself a lot of money in the long run. 

I hope you don't have too long to wait until you start getting somewhere productive with your treatment. Lots of luck. 

C~x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

I justed to say welcome and that my DH is exactly the same about not wanting to speculate. I prefer to think through all the possibilities though so I come on here and do some reading and speak to friends/family.  At the end of the day though, you do need to take it one step at a time and appreciate each other in the meantime.  

Best wishes

Heather


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi corin and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

Im sorry to hear that u feel frustrated with your GP and it can feel at times that nothing is being done. I hope it all works out for u.

Kate xx​


----------



## corinthian (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies - I wish I was more like my DH with regard to taking one step at a time.  I don't feel like I'm obsessing at the min which is good but I like to have everything thought out.  DH gets second sperm results on Monday (1st results weren't totally positive but GP said the second may come back better) I see endocrinologist in 20 days!! HA (not obsessing honest!!) 2 wks on Thurs so I wil have my questions ready as I usually come out of consultant appointments thinking "I wish I'd remembered to say that" but one time I took a list with my (so I didn't forget anything) she tutted at me and seemed quite put out that I had it!!!! I think some of them forget that we don't deal with the things they do every day!!! 

Anyway, I am starting to get a bit more used to the site and will keep up todate with as much as I can and let you know how I get on in a few weeks.  There's so much on here though isn't there! I'm back to work on Monday so I must try to balance getting my work done with being on here!  x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> I'm back to work on Monday so I must try to balance getting my work done with being on here! x


   with that!

Seriously I hope the days wizz by and the results and consultation is positive 
Are you asking directly if a referal has been made 

~Dizzi~


----------

